# Those small birds on the road...



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

... will hopefully not kill anyone. Do you think there is any solution to that? I try so hard to not harm any of them during driving, but I realize somewhere on Emirates road or other highway small bird can cost you a big accident... Feeling bad for their lives... Don't you?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> ... will hopefully not kill anyone. Do you think there is any solution to that? I try so hard to not harm any of them during driving, but I realize somewhere on Emirates road or other highway small bird can cost you a big accident... Feeling bad for their lives... Don't you?


Save the crash, squash 'em


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> Save the crash, squash 'em


I will inform Green Peace about you ))))


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I will inform Green Peace about you ))))


Don't Greenpeace have big ships that burn oil and churn up the sea??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

They're very tasty sauteed in a bit of garlic and cream - but you need a shed load of them for a tasty meal - and pref before a landcruiser has ran them over - although it does make them easier to cook...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pointless phoning Greenpeace as most of them are vegetarians, phone Emirates Catering instead!!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> They're very tasty sauteed in a bit of garlic and cream - but you need a shed load of them for a tasty meal - and pref before a landcruiser has ran them over - although it does make them easier to cook...


Not to mention easier to catch...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> They're very tasty sauteed in a bit of garlic and cream - but you need a shed load of them for a tasty meal - and pref before a landcruiser has ran them over - although it does make them easier to cook...


no doubts, they are yammy, but to eat them already cooked by someone is not exactly the same as to smash alive creature by yourself


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

But the meat you eat is culled by someone else hand? What's the difference?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> But the meat you eat is culled by someone else hand? What's the difference?


well, it's same as if you eat beef, chicket, etc - you don't kill them yourself, do you?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> well, it's same as if you eat beef, chicket, etc - you don't kill them yourself, do you?


But if you are willing to eat it, shouldn't you also be able to kill it? 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What would happen to the world if tomorrow, we had to go back to doing just that? Americans, Britts and alot of Europeans would have a rough tow.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> What would happen to the world if tomorrow, we had to go back to doing just that? Americans, Britts and alot of Europeans would have a rough tow.


I suspect the vast majority of us would have a major problem, I certainly couldn't slaughter an animal and that's one of the reason's I was vegetarian for many years. I just that that morally, we _ought_ to be able to go through the whole process if eating meat.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> What would happen to the world if tomorrow, we had to go back to doing just that? Americans, Britts and alot of Europeans would have a rough tow.


What is a rough tow??
As part of our ongoing lessons in Esperanto, it's Brits with one T


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Agreed. I currently buy and cull my own live stock. Fresh meat is good.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> What is a rough tow??
> As part of our ongoing lessons in Esperanto, it's Brits with one T



Its towing that is rough... 

uphill battle... 

learning curve...

Must I teach you English on a one on one basis??


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Its towing that is rough...
> 
> uphill battle...
> 
> ...


Oh I see 
Hmmm now there's an offer, kindly remember Jynx, this isn't a dating forum  :kiss:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP, I dont dates walesian types 

You think at 600, I get another star?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

we are talking about birds on the road, not killing the animals
is my English so bad to understand or everyone can't forget the thread about slaughtering the animals?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think these are what we call Louisianan type. 

If they find a dead animal, they think you might as well eat it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> we are talking about birds on the road, not killing the animals
> is my English so bad to understand or everyone can't forget the thread about slaughtering the animals?


Ella - threads, like conversations, are organic and may go off in many directions. No one has mentioned the slaughtering animals thread from the other week, until you brought it up.

The question of killing an animal yourself is simply a philosphical discussion.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope, you dont get another star for 600  

Darn it!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Nope, you dont get another star for 600
> 
> Darn it!!!


Only seems like yesterday when you were in the 400's


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> we are talking about birds on the road, not killing the animals
> is my English so bad to understand or everyone can't forget the thread about slaughtering the animals?


Not bad at all - but with such a topic it's bound to go off.

As for a means to stop it [ze birdies] - nothing can be done actually. When we populate the extremities/territory of this world, we are bound to cause harm. Don't drive / leave / ignore / be cautious / honk - none of them can really address the issue.

PS - Even though I'm from Efrika I don't actually cull my own produce. Where possible, I stick to outlets that can give some form of assurance that what I'm about to eat is raised/culled in a decent manner. You have to however spare thought to what you are about to eat and how it ended up to be like that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Only seems like yesterday when you were in the 400's


You should flippin talk! You were in the three hundreds yesterday!!:focus::focus:


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey you guys have all changed your tune. Aren't you the same tweeting loving people who paid tribute to this as one of the things that make you smile about dubai thread?? Now they're suddenly roadkill...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

jamin said:


> Hey you guys have all changed your tune. Aren't you the same tweeting loving people who paid tribute to this as one of the things that make you smile about dubai thread?? Now they're suddenly roadkill...


 Pardon?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

jamin said:


> Hey you guys have all changed your tune. Aren't you the same tweeting loving people who paid tribute to this as one of the things that make you smile about dubai thread?? Now they're suddenly roadkill...


How do Rastafarians like their donuts??












With jammin


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Pardon?


Better


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Pardon?


you started to speak French? ))))


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

In the UK, it's against the highway code to swerve away from any animal smaller than a dog or something like that anyway.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> In the UK, it's against the highway code to swerve away from any animal smaller than a dog or something like that anyway.


but we are in UAE, not in UK
I don't think anyone really bothers or see those small birds jumping or crolling is they are still very small
i just feel bad for them that's it, cuz obviousely if I need to choose to smash one or to make an accident I will go for the 1st one, which is also cruel


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> In the UK, it's against the highway code to swerve away from any animal smaller than a dog or something like that anyway.


That will be why people crash into Toyota Yaris' then


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> That will be why people crash into Toyota Yaris' then


xaxaxaxa the best one :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They told me it was proper english to say pardon instead of what, when something makes no sense to me


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> They told me it was proper english to say pardon instead of what, when something makes no sense to me


agagagaaaaaa, they are teaching you English


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> but we are in UAE, not in UK
> I don't think anyone really bothers or see those small birds jumping or crolling is they are still very small
> i just feel bad for them that's it, cuz obviousely if I need to choose to smash one or to make an accident I will go for the 1st one, which is also cruel


I know exactly where I am, I was just adding to the conversation to give a little perspective.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And just for that perspective, I think you deserve a thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As I have gotten more rep power, when I give rep power, it boasts peoples points up more then it used to. I LIKE


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the tactic - jynxgirl. Break your sentences up into random one liners and watch them notch up! Like your french too!!!
:focus:
Just don't think about them as little defenseless birds maybe something that gets your adrenalin going! And maybe choosing which one to sacrifice is unhealthy.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I thanked Gavetek, and he jumped up like 12 pts. I got all happy thinking that was neat. Not tact, bit pathetic I am thinking... that made me happy LOL


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I thanked Gavetek, and he jumped up like 12 pts. I got all happy thinking that was neat. Not tact, bit pathetic I am thinking... that made me happy LOL


Am guessing you didn't make the beach today Jynx?
And it is good to share the


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

NO dealt with car stuff for a few hours, and after that.... I went to try and find plumbing parts for my tank, and gave up. I just cant understand these people and shopping for specific things just unnerves me. 

One inch. I say I want one inch piping. The guy says, no mm. Then he leads me to the piping. And its 3/4 inch stuff. 

I am just giong to order it from the states. It seems to be easier and cheaper about 100% of the time.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> NO dealt with car stuff for a few hours, and after that.... I went to try and find plumbing parts for my tank, and gave up. I just cant understand these people and shopping for specific things just unnerves me.
> 
> One inch. I say I want one inch piping. The guy says, no mm. Then he leads me to the piping. And its 3/4 inch stuff.
> 
> I am just giong to order it from the states. It seems to be easier and cheaper about 100% of the time.


1 inch is 25mm, 3/4 inch is 18mm


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

So how about a bit of expat love coming my way to boost a newbie's rep power!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

jamin said:


> So how about a bit of expat love coming my way to boost a newbie's rep power!


There you go


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

How many posts for a star? Any shortcuts? :gossip:


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

eace: SBP - You rock!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

jamin said:


> eace: SBP - You rock!



You're not wrong!
Like my donut joke?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> They told me it was proper english to say pardon instead of what, when something makes no sense to me


Actually, 'what' is preferable to 'pardon' as 'pardon' is a signifier of non-U (aspiring but declasse middle class). British-English has all sorts of subtleties you see... (sofa/settee; napkin/serviette)

U and non-U English - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Though I wouldn't consider myself Upper Class (not by a very long chalk, second gen immigrant and all) it is still something that has insinuated itself into the fabric of spoken language in theUK.

Though, to be honest, I have never heard anyone refer to a fireplace as a 'chimneypiece'.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> Actually, 'what' is preferable to 'pardon' as 'pardon' is a signifier of non-U (aspiring but declasse middle class). British-English has all sorts of subtleties you see... (sofa/settee; napkin/serviette)
> 
> U and non-U English - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Am decidedly working class and think pardon is much more polite than what!  However you bein' a teacher an all will bow to your superior grasp of grammar


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> Am decidedly working class and think pardon is much more polite than what!  However you bein' a teacher an all will bow to your superior grasp of grammar


I wouldn't use 'what' either. You can never go wrong with a 'sorry' - one of the words that defines the British worldwide (as an apologetic interjection rather than an adjective, though you never know...)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> I wouldn't use 'what' either. You can never go wrong with a 'sorry' - one of the words that defines the British worldwide (as an apologetic interjection rather than an adjective, though you never know...)


Ah now we are on to tonal inflection, that will confuse the colonials even more


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Ah now we are on to tonal inflection, that will confuse the colonials even more


Eh leave us colonials out of it.
We have our own language cobber!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

stewart said:


> Eh leave us colonials out of it.
> We have our own language cobber!


Indeed you do


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

Now how are us expat's supposed to get across tonal inflection here? Are we going to have to start using liguistic symbols and nasal spitting at the screen - well I'm sure some of you already do the latter anyways! ainkiller: Good job the posts don't come with a scratch and sniff option


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lets not even go to the Aussie's... Woohhhoooo I say what alot when they are talking to me.


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

we arent seriously that bad are we? i know we speak fast but that is about it.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And you can't play cricket or rugby properly like us lot.........you keep winning


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe if I was ever around an Aussie I could grow a little more accustomed to the accent. Its the accents that completely throw me off. I try and it just doesnt come thru as recognizable.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe if I was ever around an Aussie I could grow a little more accustomed to the accent. Its the accents that completely throw me off. I try and it just doesnt come thru as recognizable.


We need to drag you out more then to help you become globally acclimatised


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I tend to be a loner. I tend to draw away from people who dont have strong passions for specific things, even if they dont share mine. I dont tend to like bars unless it the biker bar down the road where no one cares that you stink like hell and been out on a bike all day. I dont think I am going to find such a bar here. I know what I enjoy doing in life. It involves being home with a yard to tend to, motorcycles to ride to no where, pets to care for, driving ranges to wack off some daily frustration, and saltwater anything! 

And being here, living in a cage of an apartment, no motorbike, no dog  only behemeth fancy golf places - all fine and dandy but cant I just get a whole in the wall driving range??, and a little 2 ft cube tank that seems to just make me miss my big tank.... Well, lets say I am about to start a count down. I have 19 months and like 20 days left...  If I am doing two years


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> well, it's same as if you eat beef, chicket, etc - you don't kill them yourself, do you?


Would you be able to ear=t them if they'd been hit by a car - not very halal is it????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Would you be able to ear=t them if they'd been hit by a car - not very halal is it????



Ahhh... your terrible!  Must we open this can of worms....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Must we open this can of worms....


I don't think they're halal either.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I don't think they're halal either.


Where's a worms neck? And do they bleed anyway?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Would you be able to ear=t them if they'd been hit by a car - not very halal is it????


of course not, i don't even consider such an option


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> of course not, i don't even consider such an option


But if "humanely" killed you would? 

enough of the halal thread again please as it will only get heated  (bit like a pie  )


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont see many trees here. Where do these birds nest???


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont see many trees here. Where do these birds nest???


maybe in the sand


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Perhaps they are mirages because of the sun?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont see many trees here. Where do these birds nest???


Not many trees? There are loads of trees where I live and I have masses of birds in my garden. Just depends where you live.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

stuck in Al Barsha traffic for 1,5 hours this morning - accident... maybe because of a small bird??? Does anyone knows?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> And you can't play cricket or rugby properly like us lot.........you keep winning


Thats cause way pay the umpires and refs. haha


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

stewart said:


> Thats cause way pay the umpires and refs. haha


Wise  You must also be a Man Utd fan then?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Are those small birds on the roads not midget girls that have escaped the cirque du soleil?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Wise  You must also be a Man Utd fan then?


Chelsea actually.
But I dont follow that game much.
Prefer a game that uses all the body parts not just feet


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Are those small birds on the roads not midget girls that have escaped the cirque du soleil?


Thats not nice but I like it :clap2:


----------

